# domestic electrics



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Can anyone advise where I can get up to speed on the basics of house wiring in Portugal. Iam renovating an old house and want to understand how they do things compared with UK wiring, how the sockets and lights are wired etc.


----------

